# UFC Hall of Fame... Who's next?



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2005)

So far they got 3 in there

Royce Gracie
Dan Severn
Ken Shamrock

All of whom I'd say fully deserve it and left a strong imprint in the MMA world ( I know some like to argue Ken, but  to them I say  )

So here's the question... Who's next? and more importantly why?  What did they do to leave a permanent mark in MMA?

Maurice Smith for bringing kickboxing back in a big way?

Randy Couture for showing the world what a good clinch can do?

Tank for... well... he sold tickets...

Frank Shamrock?

Tito?

Frye?

Coleman?

Who's done the most to build the sport?


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2005)

My vote would have to go to Randy!!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> My vote would have to go to Randy!!
> 
> Mike



Yup, the man has done a lot to promote the UFC.  Very positive contributions.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, an obvious choice.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Nov 9, 2005)

IMO a hall of fame inside of the UFC is very bias so I don't take it seriously at all.

If there was a MMA hall of fame outside of the UFC then it would be a different story.

This hall of fame does have the chance of making money if done right. The question should be NOT who has made the lasting impact on MMA, instead we should ask who needs the hall of frame spot the most.

I haven't watch the UFC in a very long time now so forgive me if I don't know who has what belt ect. If Randy does have a belt he shouldn't get the spot because he doesn't need it.

Who was a money draw but isn't anymore? Who is the biggest up and coming in the UFC? These are the people the UFC needs to give the spot to. From the last time I watch the UFC it looked like tank needed the spot the most.

Again, this hall of frame will be bias, how much so I don't know so I say lets take it all the way and try and make as much money from this.


----------

